# How do you send files to clients?



## herrickphoto (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi, I was wondering how you sent digital files to clients once they'e made a purchase. I've been using both Dropbox and Google Drive, but would be interested in learning about any other services out there? All the best, Lynn

www.herrickphoto.co.uk


----------



## bbbflash (Sep 23, 2014)

I use hightail and wetransfer at work. Hightail is probably the more professional one that allows more control over files. Wetransfer is just simpler to use.


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 23, 2014)

My website allows customers to download directly from it.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 23, 2014)

I drive to their home and present them with a customized folio containing their prints; for the rare retail client for whom I do have to provide digital images, I provide a customized USB drive.  Commercial clients are served by sercure FTP/dowload off of my website.  Nothing says "Professional" like, "Oh, here... you can go get your pictures from www.someotherplace.com, unless maybe it's an g-mail e-mail address!


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 23, 2014)

I actually clicked that link...WTFFFFFF hahahahhaha


----------



## vvcarpio (Sep 23, 2014)

Same with me as sscarmack -- I open up a folder in my website for them to download from. But this requires that you are familiar with creating a website from scratch as opposed to simple redirection of your domain name to, say, wordpress.

But I also feel that clients (at least the traditional-minded ones) would like something concrete that they can hold in their hands. So I burn a CD or DVD then mail it along with the invoice (and in the future, a vistaprint marketing brochure).

SD cards are coming down in price, too -- about $5 for 2 gb. They would be ideal delivery mechanisms, too. A client of mine uses a Macbook Air which I don't think comes with a DVD drive.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 23, 2014)

sscarmack said:


> I actually clicked that link...WTFFFFFF hahahahhaha


----------



## tirediron (Sep 23, 2014)

Not everyone has immediate access to optical drives any more, and not all machines have SD/Card slots, BUT...  almost everyone with a computer has a USB drive.  <-Real, working link!


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 23, 2014)

Normally I burn the files to a disc and deliver it.  If I want to impress them, I will use a Lightscribe disc and create an image & layout to burn onto it. 

I also have the option to have them get the files from my website.  I have a photo store application that is mainly for ordering prints, but I can also set it up to sell digital files for download, or I can simply allow them to download the files if they were purchased as part of the initial package. 

It's called Photocart.


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 23, 2014)

I duct tape an SD card to a brick and toss it through their front window.  If I'm trying to impress them I'll paint the brick first.. lol


----------



## tirediron (Sep 23, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> I duct tape an SD card to a brick and toss it through their front window.  If I'm trying to impress them I'll paint the brick first.. lol


Well... I guess that's better than some of the things your species is known for throwing!


----------



## imagemaker46 (Sep 23, 2014)

Dropbox


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 23, 2014)

tirediron said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > I duct tape an SD card to a brick and toss it through their front window.  If I'm trying to impress them I'll paint the brick first.. lol
> ...



Oh, believe me, if I could figure out how to get an SD card duct taped to it..

Lol


----------



## Austin Greene (Sep 24, 2014)

When clients visit my site they are given a link to their own password protected gallery that I've laid out for them. Then they can just click on any of the images to download the full-resolution edited image. That way I can control who has access to their photos, and I can verify when someone has actually downloaded their images, and how many times.


----------



## MOREGONE (Sep 24, 2014)

I use ShootProof. It is a nice looking gallery where clients can order prints, download select photos or all at once. 

I'd like to get to a point where I am doing face to face sales but that is down the road (for me at least). In the immediate, this offers me a way to deliver the digital files that most my clients want / expect and to gain some print sales off it as well. You get to set your own pricing with some of the top labs and have a lot of control over the prints and shipping.

You can try the service with the free account which limits you to 100 photos. Might work if you shoot portraits and such but not enough for weddings etc. 

Online Photo Proofing | ShootProof | Sell Photography Online | ShootProof  (that's my affiliate link if you use it we will both get extra photos included with our membership (not sure if affiliate links are allowed but I didn't initiate so I hope it is okay))


----------



## jilliantodd (Oct 11, 2014)

I use wetansfer when I need to send heavy files, always work and it's nice.


----------



## haleywalls (Nov 21, 2014)

I use Pixieset. They can download the files straight from their gallery.


----------



## JoeW (Nov 21, 2014)

Wow...I've tried lots of options.  I used to mail DVDs.  But TiredIron is right--a lot fewer computers with DVD drives.  And despite a padded mailer, I've had some arrive broken or chipped.

Lately I tried Box.  That's fine as long as you have high speed upload options.  Here's the link to Box:  Personal Product Overview | Box

When I was doing recent research on this, here's a decent article:  Reviews of the Top 10 Photo Sharing Websites 2014  Now it's specific to photo-sharing (which isn't the same as file downloads) but there's some overlap.


----------



## Forkie (Nov 21, 2014)

I use Zenfolio for my proofing galleries.  I don't allow direct downloading on mine, I have them choose their photos by adding them to a collection, then they can simply click "Send collection to photographer".  Then I edit the selection, and email them their files which they can then do with as they wish.  It's very flexible and you can set it up to allow downloading.  You can even restrict the maximum size people can download and switch it to commerce if you like. It is quite pricey though, at about £100 per year.  It is a very good system, though.
I have customised mine to match my main website and my clients have said they find it user friendly and fun to use.

[client galleries] — Ian Forknall Photography

I avoid putting my clients' photos on physical items like discs (my brand new Macbook does not have a disc drive) or USB drives which can easily be lost or damaged in the post.


----------



## gsgary (Nov 21, 2014)

I tie a memory stick to the legs of a homing pigeon and let it fly, works every time


----------



## Mr. Innuendo (Nov 23, 2014)

I've been using Dropbox for a while and really like it.

I've used Google drive, but more for word documents (contracts, etc) than anything else. I've never delivered a photo using it.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Nov 27, 2014)

I generally drop them off via thumb drive in person. Well, for commercial folks. I like the extra interaction, and get to collect payment then too. It works for all parties.


----------

